

Open Source Modular Coil Gun - bborud
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KeSjeUIltcI
A friend of mine has designed and built a coil gun.  The design is open source.  You can download and (3D) print the modules yourself.  Pretty cool, eh?
======
bborud
Modular gauss gun with optical trigger. The design can be downloaded from
Thingiverse <http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:23539>

